# A few M's at the Rutgers NJ Meet 9/29



## elfhearse (Jul 25, 2002)

Lots of M3's, an M5 and two M Coupes, about 35+ cars. A few pics taken early in the day before all the PHX Yellow M3's arrived.


----------



## elfhearse (Jul 25, 2002)

few more (sorry I'm not up on linking a the JPG's on one post..tips?)


----------



## elfhearse (Jul 25, 2002)

M5 beside Cooper-S


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

elfhearse said:


> *few more (sorry I'm not up on linking a the JPG's on one post..tips?) *


You need to have the pics hosted some where then you can point to them.............

For example {img} www.hostsite.com/elfhearse/picname{/img}

{ get replaced with [ to make it work. You can set up space at roadfly or one of the web picture sites.

Good luck:thumbup:


----------

